# windows ce 6.00 (built 3122)



## smokintee

We got 3 small laptops from china with windows ce 6.00 on them. They have Internet Explorer 5.0 and will not let us play games or music vids or even post on Facebook. I have tried to download other browsers but when I try to install them it tells me they are not windows ce programs even though they say they are. What can I do about this?


----------

